# baby tegu food help!!



## Bryan (Aug 18, 2011)

hi, what would be the best thing to start my baby tegus eating? Im getting them in a week i would just like to know ahead of time, thankyou


----------



## reptastic (Aug 18, 2011)

Meat and plenty of it, I start all my baby tegus on ground turkey, chicken(ground, organs) eggs, beef liver/kidneys and of course rodents of appropriate size


----------



## Strange_Evil (Aug 18, 2011)

How old? But pretty much most feed things like ground turkey,pinky mice, eggs on occasion, sweet fruits. Crickets are really useless, if you want some insect feeders use roaches. My tegu is only one month and ignores crickets completely.

Check this thread out with a bunch of different things you can feed your tegu,
http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=6452#axzz1VPoHV4Sm


----------



## Bryan (Aug 18, 2011)

thankyou guys there gonna be about 1 month!!


----------

